# Long haired hairless fuzzy? yes :P



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't ask :lol:


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 
The last pic is great! I think that mouse is really a little old lady... listen to this while looking at the pic! 



:lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

hehe, little old man in this case! but i see what you mean


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic! That is quite possibly one of the funniest looking mice I've seen in ages, and also the most hilariously adorably angry-looking mice, too! Weird varieties need love, too, LHF could easily be the next big thing with a face like that.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

to my dismay I have a fuzzy in a litter of longhaired.I've been working with a small group of longhairs.All longhairs have petshop origins I guess so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised.I must admit yours is very nice.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow... that is.... funny!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I my hair looked that first thing in the morning, I think I'd just go back to bed! :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

SarahC said:


> to my dismay I have a fuzzy in a litter of longhaired.I've been working with a small group of longhairs.All longhairs have petshop origins I guess so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised.I must admit yours is very nice.


Can't complain personally Sarah! i've had some of my best LH come from hairless litters  i've even purposely left 2 hairless doe's in my LH colony


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

That is an awesome looking mouse.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Velvet_Meece said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't complain personally Sarah! i've had some of my best LH come from hairless litters  i've even purposely left 2 hairless doe's in my LH colony


Really,thats interesting.I have no real experience of long hair or fuzzies.I found another today,both pink/white does.I was going to re home as pets as they are quite appealing.Maybe I'll keep them then


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Just found a litter of hairless fuzzies today and 3 are satin  coolio, my fuzzies were mainly bred for feeders and used as surrogates, and i've never selectively paired them or anything but now i'm wondering if they're trying to tell me something 

This little doe came from a fuzzy breeding  Sadly the father died before i could breed her back, but her mother is currently paired to a new buck along with several other related and unrelated doe's.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, your longhairs make me despair! I cannot believe that's a doe! She's terribly lovely.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a really good looking longhair.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shes really pretty looking! What color is she? That dark coat and the pink eyes aren't something I've ever seen before!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

that's a stunning mouse. Such a beautiful coat :love


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You're a very good breeder, Velvet! 
Those longhaired would rival anything I've seen on the bench!

I forget, did we manage to poach you for the club yet? If not, consider this *another* lecture on why you should join 
Sorry, I'm shameless :lol:

XxxxxX


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't applied yet no! I'm still not ready, i have a few things to sort out this end first 

Not helped by the fact i can't drive, so i can only get to one show in the year thats near enough, or with the help of other members hitch a lift to a couple more in the year  urgh!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow amazing i really want one of those!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That is a stunning stunning long hair!!!! Bloody brilliant for a doe!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Tell me about it, was gutted when she carked it :|

Her brother refused to ever breed with the other girls of his mother. Guess it just wasn't meant to be!!! as i say though i have a new long hair buck now and have put him to that ones mother and about 6 other doe's from my LH colony, so fingers crossed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if hair might possibly get in the way of mating and clipping it off would improve breeding performance.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats what people do with longhaired pigs! hehe


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

SarahC said:


> I wonder if hair might possibly get in the way of mating and clipping it off would improve breeding performance.


I know that it does in long haired dogs and cats, so why not in mice?
I just imagine it to be rather complicated to clip a mouse since they rarely hold still. But it would be an relatively easy way, so why not try and see if it works?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Never really thought of it like that... my new boy seems to be doing an ok job, i have 4 doe's with pot bellies


----------

